# New Guy From Northwest Florida



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

nice truck! and welcome


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome, how is the fishing in your area?
Close enough to us for a one day drive then a couple of days fishing.
Love the Glades but, that physical-fitness drive gets old.


----------



## SoloMike (Sep 30, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome, how is the fishing in your area?
> Close enough to us for a one day drive then a couple of days fishing.
> Love the Glades but, that physical-fitness drive gets old.


Thanks Ronin, fishing is great up here especially this time of year. I used to do a lot of offshore fishing, but now I stick to the bays. The flounder are starting to show up in big numbers right now, but for some reason the trout bite has been slower this year than in previous years (perhaps due to the lingering red-tide that we had for several months). The redfish bite usually slows during the winter, but that's when you can tear up the trout in the bayous and especially in one particular area where there is a canal that leads up to a steam plant that puts out warm water.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

We had a fairly slow year due to the amount of rain we had. Bays have stayed FRESH up until about 2 weeks ago. Just starting to get fall patterns here too.
Just love that clear Florida water for sight fishing reds!
Good luck and hope the hurricane misses everybody there!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome. I live just East of you, I fish East bay, St.Joe and crooked island. Glad to have another NW FL guy here.


----------



## SoloMike (Sep 30, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Welcome. I live just East of you, I fish East bay, St.Joe and crooked island. Glad to have another NW FL guy here.


Thanks man! Eastbay is my favorite spot to fish. Havent made it over to do any fishing in St Joe area only scalloping, but love going to Crooked Island.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Another panhandle dude on the board! I'm from bama but fish PC and St. Joe alot. Solo Mike I might be heading down this weekend to meet a guy to sell my Bossman. If I cant get anybody to come with I might be hitting you up!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SoloMike said:


> Thanks man! Eastbay is my favorite spot to fish. Havent made it over to do any fishing in St Joe area only scalloping, but love going to Crooked Island.


Saw some big reds in crooked island 2 weeks ago, but they were down deep and had lockjaw


----------



## SoloMike (Sep 30, 2016)

Ethan Harris said:


> Another panhandle dude on the board! I'm from bama but fish PC and St. Joe alot. Solo Mike I might be heading down this weekend to meet a guy to sell my Bossman. If I cant get anybody to come with I might be hitting you up!


Sounds good man just lmk! I'm always down to fish on the weekends. 



LowHydrogen said:


> Saw some big reds in crooked island 2 weeks ago, but they were down deep and had lockjaw


Any decent sized trout out there this year? I was out of commission with a broke ankle most of the summer so I didn't fish up there as much as I would have liked. The flats directly across from the pass and wild goose lagoon are my 2 favorite spots at CI. Saw the biggest trout I have ever seen in my life over there last year. He followed a smaller trout all the way up to my boat trying to steal the topwater out of his mouth.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Saw some big reds in crooked island 2 weeks ago, but they were down deep and had lockjaw


I was there this past weekend. Saw some good ones as well but same story. Couldn't get one to eat. So many mullet in there right now. I have never seen it like that before. All back in wild goose lagoon. I mean seriously you couldn't stir em with a stick they were so thick in there. Big reds were hanging with them too but they had the water so stirred up you couldn't see them until you were on top of them then they'd blow out.


----------



## SoloMike (Sep 30, 2016)

Ethan Harris said:


> I was there this past weekend. Saw some good ones as well but same story. Couldn't get one to eat. So many mullet in there right now. I have never seen it like that before. All back in wild goose lagoon. I mean seriously you couldn't stir em with a stick they were so thick in there. Big reds were hanging with them too but they had the water so stirred up you couldn't see them until you were on top of them then they'd blow out.


Mullet and Jellyfish are EVERYWHERE right now. I fished westbay on Sunday and aside from the winds it was a nice day on the water, but like you guys I couldn't get any big reds to bite. Couldn't keep the tiny trout off my line though and I was able to get a few lower slot reds to eat on topwater when I found em mixed in with the mullet.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ethan Harris said:


> I was there this past weekend. Saw some good ones as well but same story. Couldn't get one to eat. So many mullet in there right now. I have never seen it like that before. All back in wild goose lagoon. I mean seriously you couldn't stir em with a stick they were so thick in there. Big reds were hanging with them too but they had the water so stirred up you couldn't see them until you were on top of them then they'd blow out.


X2. Those mullet were were huge, I'm thinking they're getting fat ahead of producing roe. I took a red on fly inside goose pt in East bay last week, but wind got down right ridiculous, poling was getting to be a bitch. I spent most of the day poling with my buddy on the bow. Only threw at 3 fish myself.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> X2. Those mullet were were huge, I'm thinking they're getting fat ahead of producing roe. I took a red on fly inside goose pt in East bay last week, but wind got down right ridiculous, poling was getting to be a bitch. I spent most of the day poling with my buddy on the bow. Only threw at 3 fish myself.


I love fishing that area. A lot of reds over there. Same with the mullet in CI. Biggest mullet I've ever seen in my life! haha


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Panama City here also.


----------

